# Spotted a incorrect panel upgrade...May Be



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Wires to a panel don't make the panel at certain size. There's more to it than that. What is feeding it? I can feed a 200 amp panel with a 100 amp breaker. Wire size depends, dwelling, non dwelling, continuous non continuous, copper, aluminum.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Abcy678 said:


> Hi,
> I am a journey man so pardon my ignorance. I am adding few circuit breaker in a existing panel and the panel is 200 and it looks new. But I am not sure if the service wire are appropriate. How do I check the service they are on. is it 100 amp or what.
> 
> Thanks


If it's a main lug panel, note the feeder size and then look for the rating of the main breaker.
If it does have a main breaker, calculate the distance from the service entrance and determine the wire size it should have.


----------



## nof123 (May 14, 2011)

By journey man you mean to say you enjoy journeys right? You couldn't possibly mean you're an electrician.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

backstay said:


> Welcome to the forum. Wires to a panel don't make the panel at certain size. There's more to it than that. *What is feeding it? I can feed a 200 amp panel with a 100 amp breaker. Wire size depends, dwelling, non dwelling, continuous non continuous, copper, aluminum.*


All things any true journeyman electrician will know how to verify. 



jrannis said:


> If it's a main lug panel, note the feeder size and then look for the rating of the main breaker.
> If it does have a main breaker, *calculate the distance from the service entrance and determine the wire size it should have.*


Again, all things any true journeyman electrician will know how to do. 




nof123 said:


> By journey man you mean to say you enjoy journeys right? *You couldn't possibly mean you're an electrician.*


I don't think he is, so thread closed. OP, please PM me or any other moderator to discuss.


----------

